# Mirror Lake Highway Family Fishing?



## sneakyhunter87 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm slightly newer to Utah and planning on taking the family camping/fishing up on the Mirror lake highway this weekend. I'm looking for some good family fishing spots so my 6 and 3 year olds could hook some fish. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Umm, pull over next to one of the many ponds along the highway and put a line in the water, what else is there you need to know?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mirror Lake is a good family pond,there is a day use fee.Any of the lakes would be nice,take your sunscreen and bug spray.There are many options for you up there.Weekends tend to get a little crowded.Im sure someone else will chime in on their favorites.Thats a little bit more info than some of our longtime members seem to be able to get out:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Do Trial, Tea Pot, Butterfly or Pass or all of them. Moosehorn

I recommend picking up some litter along the Mirror Lake Highway. It's good luck.

.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

Those are great little lakes for kids. 2 weeks ago my 7-year-old caught his first fish using a spinner. He was so excited to be graduated from power-bait.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

As has been already said, all of the roadside lakes are pretty good choices. Moosehorn is my favorite of the roadside lakes. There is an area on the south side where you can park and have a picnic and the scenery is especially great.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Any one of the Mirror Lake Highway "lakes" will produce plenty of stocked trout. I would recommend Trial Lake for little guys because of the great deal of dry, shaded and easily accessible shoreline. My impression of Mirror Lake is that is heavily over-fished, and the trail that encircles the lake carries a great number of passers-by that add another layer of complexity to fishing with youngins'.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

utskidad said:


> Any one of the Mirror Lake Highway "lakes" will produce plenty of stocked trout. I would recommend Trial Lake for little guys because of the great deal of dry, shaded and easily accessible shoreline. My impression of Mirror Lake is that is heavily over-fished, and the trail that encircles the lake carries a great number of passers-by that add another layer of complexity to fishing with youngins'.


Yeah, we avoid anything next to the road like the plague, only time I ever fished by the road was because of an extended family camping trip last year, we typically hike into the more secluded lakes/ponds that produce more color and size.


----------

